# Drum



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

posted by Tradewinds Facebook page ... At 3 today on Ocracoke's beach - second cast - Alan lands a 44" red drum!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

All that can be said is pretty work.. Hopefully nps will leave it open long enough for some others to get a shot at it as well... But I ain't holding my breath that's for sure..


----------



## WhiskeyMike (Apr 10, 2012)

Hope this is a good sign of what's to come. Looking to head down there for my bachelor party in a few weeks. Hope they're moved in good by then


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice, nothing left to say!


----------



## Big Sean (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice Catch. Just wanted to see what the laws are down there and how long the drum run lasts. My family is coming to Avon next weekend and I wanted to see if I needed a saltwater license and what you were catching. Thanks!


----------



## K9100 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice big citation red !! Good job Alan.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Big Sean said:


> Nice Catch. Just wanted to see what the laws are down there and how long the drum run lasts. My family is coming to Avon next weekend and I wanted to see if I needed a saltwater license and what you were catching. Thanks!


you will need a licence


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I think the recreational fishing license costs $10 for 7 days or $30 for the whole year, one nice thing the state of North Carolina does when issuing the annual license, they start your time (year) when you purchase the license, not January 1st to January 1st, good luck.


----------



## Boritch (Mar 22, 2007)

*license*



Big Sean said:


> Nice Catch. Just wanted to see what the laws are down there and how long the drum run lasts. My family is coming to Avon next weekend and I wanted to see if I needed a saltwater license and what you were catching. Thanks!


You can get your coastal rec license online..

http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/recreational-fishing-licenses-and-permits

Nice red OP! I'll be in avon the week of Easter, I'll be doing plenty of fishing, hopefully some catchin too.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

poppop1 said:


> I think the recreational fishing license costs $10 for 7 days or $30 for the whole year, one nice thing the state of North Carolina does when issuing the annual license, they start your time (year) when you purchase the license, not January 1st to January 1st, good luck.


Non resident is $10 for 10 days or $30 a year.


----------



## Big Sean (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for the information! Good luck on the fishing!


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Thats a heck of a fish. Would love to fish for drum sometime.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big Sean said:


> Thank you so much for the information! Good luck on the fishing!


Don't forget the ORV permit from the NPS...$50/wk or $120/yr. last I heard. No daily permits.


----------

